# Over 40 Anyone have experience of Create St Pauls London or CARE Tunbridge Wells



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

I haven't been on FF for ages but we are considering going for Mild/Natural IVF at either CREATE or CARE and just wondered if anyone had experience of these clinics please?

I am hurtling towards my mid 40s now but everything still seems to be ticking along nicely with my cycle etc but we have male factor issues and I know my age is going to be a problem and we aren't sure we are ready for DE yet.  We went to Serum in Athens previously and were very happy but with the Covid 19 situation and our family demands I don't think going abroad is an option for us at the moment and we both really just want to get on with it!

Thanks
Podge


----------

